# How much do you net in a month?



## ubermanilarider (Sep 9, 2014)

Hey guys,

I thought I'd share some insights from Uber international operations. After all, I've been lurking this forum for quite a while now, and can't help but notice the similar situations we are in.

They started off really nice with us. Given the current market situation in Manila, Uber-ing would simply not cover the costs associated with running the business. So Uber decided to partner up with big rental companies, I fortunately have one. So we decided to sign-up 13 cars w/ drivers on their system, and pay us under the commission basis - to which they add a Php 325 (Usd 7.25) per trip bonus. It was all great. Lots of friends in the car rental business decided to jump in.

Until recently-

They started throttling down on the per trip bonuses. While I understand that trip bonuses is only a way for them to stimulate a (new) developing market for this kind of gig, their rate of reduction in bonuses is way too aggressive for the car rental players to adjust. We are now forced to pay our drivers below minimum wage under a commission style setup - and we can foresee that we will eventually just run our cars for nothing (e.g. crap!)

They always pull out the "Due to increased number of users riding everyday, you should be able to see more trips = more fares!" - something that we don't really see at all, since they're trying to add more cars each day, hence per trip per driver doesn't increase at all. In 16-hours, for Uber Black drivers, we're averaging at 13 epic trips a day. Imagine that. 

Well, I just posted this just to share what's happening in markets outside of North America & Europe.

Now we're reading news that Uber just slashed their fares in Berlin due to regulation that won't allow drivers to rake in profits.

I guess my question is - for how long are we going to endure this crap, and what does Uber really want to do in the foreseeable future?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

ubermanilarider said:


> Uber just slashed their fares in Berlin due to regulation that won't allow drivers to rake in profits.


I've been thinking about that.
I think Uber is likely paying their Uber Drivers on a per hour guarantee basis, in order to get these drivers to continue driving.


ubermanilarider said:


> I guess my question is - for how long are we going to endure this crap


That's upto to the Partners to decide and act upon in individual or group basis.


ubermanilarider said:


> what does Uber really want to do in the foreseeable future?


Maximise revenue growth, and bottom line profits. Anything else is just UberHype!


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

ubermanilarider said:


> I guess my question is - for how long are we going to endure this crap...?


With Uber??? Perpetually. Uber on Uber-fools!


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

I see Trollo is still around.

Can't speak for outside NA, but I make good money. If I didn't make good money, I'd move on to other things. No one forces you to drive for Uber


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

There are a lot of passing fads in this business ... maybe uber will last, maybe it wont. I'm sure app based requests are here to stay but whether uber will remain a part for years to come is yet to be seen.

Have extra billions of dollars to throw at uber will surely allow Travis to mismanage his own business while driving down the income of many in transportation for the forseeable future, but as quality of drivers fade, so will ridership. 

How many of you only work surges now or mostly surges? What kind of dummies are picking up that slack?

Uber is certainly leaving a void for a more expensive, higher quality service, and I don't mean the quality of the car. Many people appreciate the quality of a driver. That's why so many of us are still thriving while driving a crappy cab that cost more.

Some people want a stupid, cheap driver and some people want to pay more for the best.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Interesting post on what's happening in Manila. 

Is Uber 100% legal over there? Are they looking to expand to other cities there? Cebu, Iloilo perhaps? 

Also interested what sort of cars they drive there, probably mostly Japanese and Korean. I'd imagine running any of the premium German brands will be a problem with servicing and getting hold of spare parts?


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Droosk said:


> I see Trollo is still around.
> 
> Can't speak for outside NA, but I make good money. If I didn't make good money, I'd move on to other things. No one forces you to drive for Uber


Did you bother to read the OP's post? Did you comprehend it? Great if you make money. I've never questioned people making money. I've only questioned a few posts that didn't make sense or didn't add up. Nothing more.

I will continue to try to beat down Uber as a company though and hopefully some potential drivers will see the danger and downside to agreeing to "partner" with Uber. I think they suck ass in a big way. The drivers in some of these international markets, especially in Asia, will very likely be treated even worse than in more developed countries.

ps "Troll" posts are posts like what you've done here.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

kalo said:


> I will continue to try to beat down Uber as a company though and hopefully some potential drivers will see the danger and downside to agreeing to "partner" with Uber. I think they suck ass in a big way. The drivers in some of these international markets, especially in Asia, will very likely be treated even worse than in more developed countries.


Me too...
I will continue to spread *Uber is TRAViSTY* message also...


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Going by that post Uber are using legally licensed drivers in Manilla much like in NY and the UK.

I don't believe in the rideshare using personal vehicles without proper Insurance.

It isn't that it is overly expensive.

My renewal is £1650 so not that bad.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> I don't believe in the rideshare using personal vehicles without proper Insurance.
> 
> It isn't that it is overly expensive.


You are wrong...
Over here, if you ask your insurance co. about proper Insurance (Commercial Insurance),
you may be thrown out just for asking...


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> You are wrong...
> Over here, if you ask your insurance co. about proper Insurance (Commercial Insurance),
> you may be thrown out just for asking...


Really!

Then your country is messed up.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> Really!
> 
> Then your country is messed up.


So is Travis...


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> So is Travis...


And he is a product of which country?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> There are a lot of passing fads in this business ... maybe uber will last, maybe it wont. I'm sure app based requests are here to stay but whether uber will remain a part for years to come is yet to be seen.
> 
> Have extra billions of dollars to throw at uber will surely allow Travis to mismanage his own business while driving down the income of many in transportation for the forseeable future, but as quality of drivers fade, so will ridership.
> 
> ...


Me, me I'm the dummy that picks up the slack! 

Some people want a stupid, cheap driver and...Uber has them. Adding 50,000 per month, and these 'dummies' are making $90,000/yr. Yeah, maybe I'm not so 'dummy' after all.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

There is a driver in London that made £4k last week and usually makes around £2/2.5k a week.

He puts in long hours, think 7 12hr days.

Obviously in London we have the advantage of being properly licensed and Insured and most have several years of driving for a living.

The only service that seems to get complaints on twitter is UberX as they have no knowledge test ans some drivers on X are just starting in the trade.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> There is a driver in London that made £4k last week and usually makes around £2/2.5k a week.
> 
> He puts in long hours, think 7 12hr days.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but ya'll talk funny.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Thats the advantage of having your own language....


----------



## ubermanilarider (Sep 9, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> Interesting post on what's happening in Manila.
> 
> Is Uber 100% legal over there? Are they looking to expand to other cities there? Cebu, Iloilo perhaps?
> 
> Also interested what sort of cars they drive there, probably mostly Japanese and Korean. I'd imagine running any of the premium German brands will be a problem with servicing and getting hold of spare parts?


As with any country Uber's in, there's always a yo-yo game with the regulators. Uber isn't technically legal here, but since they're dealing with duly registered car rental companies; they're able to get away with it.

uberX cars are normally Toyota Altis, Vios, and Wigo. Uber Black cars are normally SUVs (Toyota Fortuner, Mitsubishi Montero, etc.). And yes indeed, operating a German car would be a big pain in the pack. Both financially and operationally.

I honestly don't know what kind of game Uber is going to put us through. With the revenue looking very, very brim - I wonder what kind of car owner in the right mind would allow Uber to openly rape his/her car, while claiming to make a good 'side income'. But we're hoping for the best. Since they're about done to wrap up with per trip incentives, we can only wait.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

They do seem to have an exploitative business model in some markets.

A shame as they were originally a premium product.

And when the dodgy rideshares like Lyft and Sidecar arrived to drink the koolaid Uber made the mistake of chasing the lower end of the market.

Why bother?

Airports and Corporates are where the long term money is.

Let somebody else fight over the drunks, students and payday millionaires.


----------

